# How many times can Buck breed in a day.



## Mickael

I'm new to rabbits again. Raised Rabbits as a kid for meat and sale (40+ years ago). Now I just want to eat them. Sorry I don't know much about how to raise them except what I read. I have not found a post on the Subject yet.  NZ rabbits is what we are start with. The plan was to have only 4 does and 1 buck. Daughter  and son-in-law have gone a little crazy and we now have 7 does and 3 bucks. I told them we will be eaten Wabbit soon. 

The question is, in order to keep 2 does have Bunnies at the same time, How to get the best from a buck so that litters come very close together? How many times in a day can I breed with the buck? :/

Thank you

Once a Marine, Always a Marine


----------



## DianeS

We had some large breeders here a year or so ago who discussed this. The general experience was that most bucks can mate with three does in a day with no problems, but that more than three can sometimes result in the last rabbits not being pregnant. But that a 24 hour rest after the original three, and the buck can be used again.


----------



## Mickael

So How many times can I breed  a does to a buck within the same day, I want to rebreed a does within a couple hours to the same buck to get a larger litter. Are you saying that I can easily breed my buck twice to 2 does each in the same day. Of course giving a resting time for the buck. and I will also rebreed within an hour for each doe.:/

Once A marine, Always


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*I breed my buck twice in the morning an hour apart to one doe. 


And then the same thing again in the evening with a different doe.


By each "breeding" I mean I watch him "go all the way" three times.


It works out great for me.


Once I bred him to three different does all in the same day. All got pregnant.


I've never done it but I bet he go again and do the same thing the next day with two new does.


Hope this helps!*


----------



## starlight012

I've Heard 3 times a day. I would consider giving your buck a chance to rest at least 24 hours. Hope that helps!


----------



## Hens and Roos

We have a younger buck- around 9 months and we bred him to 3 does- 1 doe per day as we weren't sure how well he'd do, all 3 does just had litters- 1 kindled Wed and 2 kindled Thursday so it seemed to work for us.


----------



## Prairiechick

I have noticed the older and bigger the buck is, the longer it takes him to do the deed and the quicker he gets worn out.  So, I think age is a definite factor in the answer to this one.


----------



## hitnspit

We also put a doe in with our buck and make sure she gets 3 good shots. Never have we put the doe back in a few hours later. this has never failed for us and we hve wonderful size litters. Other then first time moms we normoally get 3 to 5 per. But thats fine with us.....


----------



## hitnspit

Prairiechick said:
			
		

> I have noticed the older and bigger the buck is, the longer it takes him to do the deed and the quicker he gets worn out.  So, I think age is a definite factor in the answer to this one.


We keep rotating our bucks out. Never use any over 1.5 years of age. By that time they are plenty plump for the crock pot anyways. With summer on its way we already have 4 bucks growing out to use in case it gets to hot and the older guys dont want to deal with the woman.... young guys will have no problem....


----------

